# Some of my birds from the NDTA competition & show



## Rick Acker

Here's a Green Wing Teal...Wish we got birds like this in North Dakota!









Here's a Widgeon that I shot on Halloween in North Dakota, that had just about perfect plummage!









And a Pheasant Jumping...


----------



## g/o

How did you do Rick?


----------



## Rick Acker

Judge told me I had the best Duck in the house(Green Wing Teal), but he didn't like how I "puffed up" the head a little...So he gave me 2nd...It's not natural for a bird in flight to be relaxed...They should be super sleek! I do agree with him. Had the 2nd best Pheasant in the place. Got beat out by Randy Holler who every year is the guy to beat on pheasants. He's unbelievable! My Widgeon also got 2nd. Masters Divison is as tough as it gets...If you score a blue ribbon...No doubt you deserved it! The only thing I care about is improving from year to year and the judge told me my birds were much better than last year...So, I left Bismarck Happy!
No snow by the way and Ducks, Geese & Roosters everywhere. Abby flushed one behind the motel for god sakes!


----------



## g/o

Way to go Rick, You're right it's what you learn from the experience. I'm sorry Kenny didn't make it, maybe next year.


----------



## Water Swater

nice work man congrats on a successful show.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Congrats, they all look great!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## WingedShooter7

Awesome looking mounts man!

congrats


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Rick great work.

About the green winger last season My buddy and I shot up a flock of 5 green wings buzzing through the deeks. 3 drakes 2 hens all three drakes were prime just like that one. That was around oct, 20.

Congrats on the ribbons


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Rick Acker said:


> Judge told me I had the best Duck in the house(Green Wing Teal), but he didn't like how I "puffed up" the head a little...So he gave me 2nd...It's not natural for a bird in flight to be relaxed...They should be super sleek!


As a consumer I would want it like you have it. 

Nice stuff Rick.


----------



## Rick Acker

Flash...Did they have that dark little hood on the back of the head? How about Solid silver side pockets...And then there's the very small white underline under the Green patch on the head...I've never shot one in N.D. with all three of those in place...Anything is possible I know...I did shoot one with the Dark hood on the back of the head last year, but it did not have solid silver side pockets...A few brown fall plummage feathers mixed in...

Thanks for the compliments guys...Still working on getting better. Not where I want to be yet...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Rick here is one I shot several years ago at the end of Oct. in Nodak.


----------



## buckseye

Rick I have seen teal raise their head like that every time they are close to landing... good mounts, maybe robbed by a judge who lacks practical experience I don't know.


----------



## Rick Acker

4 Curl...Great mount...Love those birds...Close to my heart...Very 1st bird I ever shot when I was a child...
Looks like it doesn't have that little hood on the back on the head...It's a navy/blue/blackish that fades into the green...And that bird has the fall/brown feathers on the side pockets like I was talking about...If anybody has every shot one with all 3 of those characteristics...I would love to see em posted up! Great mount again!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Rick My buddy got one of them mounted when he gets it back I will post the pick I cant remember if it has everything you pointed out but onething I do remember is the hood and the chest they were perfect. were did you get yours.


----------



## Rick Acker

Friend in California gave it to me...


----------



## WingedShooter7

you guys have some awesome mounts i can't wait till i can mount a duck for myself since you have to have a federal license


----------



## Rick Acker

Actually if you are practicing taxidermy in N.D. and as long as you are doing it for yourself or not charging...You do not need a federal licence. Now, that could be different in various states...I'm not sure where you are located WS7? So, if you live here go ahead and practice on waterfowl all you want...Good Luck man!


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah i know that but whats it on Pen Raised can you sell those without a federal licence?


----------



## Rick Acker

No...You need a migratory permit to sell Any Bird you may do!


----------

